# Rear Derailleur



## sinister_designs (Aug 26, 2011)

So I will need to swap out my rear derailleur early next year for a 50mile two mountain pass ride I am doing and need help on what I will need. I want to put a 32T cassette on.


Currently I have 2010 Sram Rival.
Cassette 12-27
Rear D - short cage rival

I am thinking either rival or force or maybe a MTB one? I do like the idea of keeping stuff the same but open to change if it will work smoother.

I have been happy with the rival so far but have nothing to compare it to either.


----------



## nhluhr (Sep 9, 2010)

You just need any SRAM WiFli derailleur. There is a WiFli derailleur in each of SRAM's road categories so you just have to pick your price point. They are all compatible with your existing Rival gear.

WiFLi


----------



## sinister_designs (Aug 26, 2011)

Is it worth upgrading to a force from a rival?


----------



## new2rd (Aug 8, 2010)

Probably not. Mechanically they are the same and the weight savings is very small.


----------



## davez26 (Nov 15, 2010)

Per SRAM, it is a one gram difference. It sure does look cool though!


----------

